# nandroid back to 893 and baseband?



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok, so I had 901, and I nandroided back to 893 and now have no baseband.. any ideas???


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Bionic pathsaver,there's one idea.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Try flashing this in stock recovery http://db.tt/08zxz2gR


----------



## djr4x4 (Dec 10, 2011)

I nandroided back to 901 stock and am running fine.. I'm guessing I can use pathsaver and pathsave from 901 to 893? I'll worry more about this tomorrow.. Just got out of class and got work early in the morning...


----------

